# Nitecore i2 broke



## Evan (28/8/15)

So last night as I was taking out a pair of batteries from my i2, one of the springs in the one bay either broke or came loose, so instead of taking it apart I came up with a novel use for those stikeez you get from pnp. Literally a 4 second fix. 







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

